# I have Power Map installed, but can't get it on my ribbon



## lmoseley7 (Jun 16, 2017)

I've gone through Accounting-->Options and activated, deactivated and activated again, but nothing I do will get the map button to show up on the Insert ribbon.  I recently had my installation re-installed because I couldn't find Power Pivot to activate, and once they reloaded I noticed I now how Power Map available, but I've been unable to figure out how to access it, despite the fact that Power Query and Power Pivot are working.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Matt Allington (Jun 16, 2017)

Are you sure you don't have it?  I seem to remember the icon sits on the insert ribbon somewhere a bit hard to see


----------



## lmoseley7 (Jun 16, 2017)

Matt Allington said:


> Are you sure you don't have it?  I seem to remember the icon sits on the insert ribbon somewhere a bit hard to see



Yes I've checked several times.  I also looked at customizing the ribbon to see if it was on the Insert ribbon but just turned off, but couldn't find it.  

After Googling further I found references to the button disappearing from the ribbon but the linked articles were not found through the links.  I'd really like to play with this feature but I had to get my Office suite reinstalled just to get the Power Pivot to work so I'm hesitant to pull my IT department back in unless absolutely necessary.  I'm hoping someone here has some ideas that might help.  I would post a picture of my ribbon but it will only let me load pictures from a URL and we don't use dropbox or other webpages like that because of security protocols.

Thanks


----------



## lmoseley7 (Jun 16, 2017)

I found a thread on Microsoft's site that mentioned that you need to download the 2013 Power Map Preview because the other version had expired (see article here).  I tried this and now I can see the icon.  Hopefully that works!


----------

